# NWSL magic carpet drives



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with these? I'm planning on taking a couple of Bachmann single truck closed cars and making them into a double truck car.  Do you think two magaic carpets would give it enough oomph?  Or should I wait and see what the Aristo PCC bricks look like?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Magic Carpets are tricky to wire for power. I used one for a early Goose project, I had power pick ups on the lead truck but needed to add pick ups to the drive wheels as well. Not easy to do given the way the block is built, I ended up adding wipers on top of the drive wheels. also on mine there are exposed gear teeth, that could get jammed with sand, plants or grit typicly encountered outdoors, I think the latest generation Magic Carpets are enclosed I beleve, a definite improvement if so.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They still in business? Thought they were for sale awhile back.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

The business was sold and moved to MT. I would like to buy 2 drive units but thusfar they do not answer (my) e-mails, so I don't know what is going on with the move.

Mike mcCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I used a single Magic Carpet on my Class A Climax project, running on batteries. The single motor is robust enough to haul a pretty heavy engine and a few cars, but it is pretty loud (actually a benefit for a model Climax) and does have exposed teeth that pick up the crud that accumaulates on my outdoor track.


----------

